# Sanitizing a filter



## Teamsterjohn (Oct 29, 2012)

I will be using a whole house filter system this winter. I bought a few 5 micron fitlers. They came wrapped in plastic. Do I need to sanitize them? if so, how would you go about doing it. Thanks John


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2012)

No, but you do need to run a gallon or so of water to get rid of the "paper" taste.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 29, 2012)

dralarms said:


> No, but you do need to run a gallon or so of water to get rid of the "paper" taste.



I unwrap it and use it. If you soak it in water, it will absorb the water and mix into the wine. Never had a problem.

Richard L.


----------



## Lurker (Oct 29, 2012)

dralarms said:


> No, but you do need to run a gallon or so of water to get rid of the "paper" taste.



I unwrap it and use it. If you soak it in water, it will absorb the water and mix into the wine. Never had a problem. I use #1's.

Richard L.


----------



## dralarms (Oct 29, 2012)

Lurker said:


> I unwrap it and use it. If you soak it in water, it will absorb the water and mix into the wine. Never had a problem. I use #1's.
> 
> Richard L.




I'm using 1 micron also, but was told to run a little water through them. If I don't need to then that will save me a step.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 29, 2012)

I always run my K-Meta though them each time. That way the filter is sanitized as well as all the lines and the housing itself. This gives me about a 10ppm increase in SO2.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Some of you guys use 1 micron filters, I thought that I read on here that #5 s good for red wine, and #1 for white. Am I ok with the number 5?


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

You are ok with a 5 micron, but it is rather large. If you have sedement in your wine while filtering then the 5 is good. If your wine is sediment free, I would go with a 1 micron. I use a .45 micron for all red's and whites.


----------



## derunner (Nov 3, 2012)

Runningwolf said:


> You are ok with a 5 micron, but it is rather large. If you have sedement in your wine while filtering then the 5 is good. If your wine is sediment free, I would go with a 1 micron. I use a .45 micron for all red's and whites.



Dan, Are you using the pentek whole house system? I only saw 5 and 1 micron filters? Are smaller micron fillters available? I was jut getting ready to order the parts for this system Per this link http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/filtering-17493/


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 3, 2012)

I am using the Enolmatic filter.


----------



## Teamsterjohn (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks again


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 24, 2012)

Please do not fall out of your chair laughing at my obvious lack of physics knowledge, but....

Can you use one of these whole house filters with an auto syphon system, or do you have to use a pump? I understand that it would be very very slow, but is it even conceivable?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 24, 2012)

cohenhouse77 said:


> Please do not fall out of your chair laughing at my obvious lack of physics knowledge, but....
> 
> Can you use one of these whole house filters with an auto syphon system, or do you have to use a pump? I understand that it would be very very slow, but is it even conceivable?


 
No - it can not work as someone already tried it. I guess everything is possible - all depending on how much head pressure and what size micron filter you are using ? And how much you want to oxidize your wine in the amount of time also. You would have to use a pressure pump or a vacuum pump to draw it thru the filter in order for it to work properly.

I will try and find that thread if you are still intrested ?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Dec 24, 2012)

derunner said:


> Dan, Are you using the pentek whole house system? I only saw 5 and 1 micron filters? Are smaller micron fillters available? I was jut getting ready to order the parts for this system Per this link http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/filtering-17493/


 

I also have purshased filters from McMaster Carr which are .35 micron -nominal at a reasonable price 
http://www.mcmaster.com/#45235k94/=eys0fr


----------

